
This time the startup boom is no bubble - abstractbill
http://technology.guardian.co.uk/weekly/story/0,,2028336,00.html
======
danielha
Not the best article, and this frankly this has been discussed to death.

Still, I'll say it here too. There's not a bubble because this is not a fad
wave. The iconic Web 2.0-style and buzz words will fade with time, but this is
a natural evolution of the web. The "next generation" of websites will soon
just be known as the "current generation."

Products are actually being delivered and money is being made. It's real
popular right now, as things tend to get -- but there's not going to be a pop.

------
dfranke
This anecdote doesn't prove much, and the writer doesn't even seem to
understand the difference between angels and VCs. There are plenty of absurd
valuations out there.

------
davidw
Only time (and a market that turns sour) will tell.

